# A few more vintage photos



## jkent (Nov 1, 2013)

Here are some pictures I thought everyone would like to look through. 
Hope you enjoy! I would really like to start a post that everyone can contribute to on vintage AMERICANA photos. What do you guy's think? I know i'm only 38 yrs old but for me it really bring back a time that was REAL and life seemed fun and not so hectic. When kids actually rode these bikes. and bikes where made here in AMERICA by AMERICANS.


----------



## jkent (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jkent (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jkent (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jkent (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jkent (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 1, 2013)

*RE: Nicccce*

Cool Photo's......


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 1, 2013)

All those bring back memories of my youth.  Thanks for sharing.  I love old pics.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2013)

Great, keep 'em coming!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 1, 2013)

WOW! Pure Americana! Love it! What happened to America?


----------



## mike j (Nov 1, 2013)

The Chinese bought it. Great photos, thanks.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 1, 2013)

I love these old pics! Here is one of my favorite ones......


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2013)

How kool... both boys have identical bikes too...


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that this is an early 50's Red Phantom







Actually it's a current picture that I put into sepia tones and modified with an "antique photo" filter.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 1, 2013)

*Mono Wheel*

Love the version of a bicycle mono wheel...... in fact I cannot remember seeing a bicycle version before - tons of motorised versions but never a bicycle version. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## jkent (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jkent (Nov 1, 2013)

This has got to be my all time favorite!


----------



## JRE123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the great photos!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 1, 2013)

Great old pictures definitely a great time to have grown up.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 1, 2013)

jkent said:


> This has got to be my all time favorite!
> 
> View attachment 120884




Someone correct me if i am wrong.1957 ford with 1957 dodge royal lancer hubcaps


----------



## OldRider (Nov 1, 2013)

This is how us Canuckleheads built CCM bikes back in the day.


----------



## Greg M (Nov 1, 2013)

mike j said:


> The Chinese bought it. Great photos, thanks.




Yeah, they got a good deal from the Japanese


----------



## randallace (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## mike j (Nov 2, 2013)

randallace said:


>



 The Little Rascals?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## John (Nov 27, 2013)

*Wingbar*

WIngbar

 took off ebay http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=141125903439


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 27, 2013)

*these are great*

thanks for all the great pics.they really take you back to wonderful times.:o


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 27, 2013)

_You're Welcome bri..._


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 28, 2013)

Marilyn  in a beautiful Lillian Russell  facade !


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Nov 28, 2013)

Love the old pictures but is it possible to keep the nude pictures on the Babes and Bicycles thread and leave them off here?


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 28, 2013)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> Love the old pictures but is it possible to keep the nude pictures on the Babes and Bicycles thread and leave them off here?



A +....   





_Shorpy Gallery_


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 28, 2013)

1954 - Thats me driving the pedal tractor with my brother pushing...yea I guess I'm vintage too!


----------



## serg (Jun 4, 2014)

Ups.. photoshop


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 4, 2014)

*Just posted this Zephyr Cycle Co., Dayton, Ohio foto in a Zephyr thread .....*

..........  patric


----------



## Djshakes (Jun 4, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *Just posted this Zephyr Cycle Co., Dayton, Ohio foto in a Zephyr thread .....*
> 
> ..........  patric
> 
> ...




How much would this pile be worth?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 4, 2014)

Djshakes said:


> How much would this pile be worth?




I kinda remember someone was trying to sell the sheet metal for this at one point on here. ..or maybe ebay a year ago 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 4, 2014)

*Yawza!*



jkent said:


> This has got to be my all time favorite!
> 
> View attachment 120884




My new favorite


----------



## geosbike (Jun 4, 2014)

*great stuff*



PCHiggin said:


> My new favorite




great stuff


----------



## mike j (Jun 4, 2014)

Really cool photo Patric. don't know what they were thinking, if not promoting safe bicycle sex. Them's were the good ole' days.


----------

